# Zhu Fangyu: Matthew Maurer, give me the skinny on this guy.



## J-MAC (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey Matt, you seem to be the one who gives the scouting reports for these international players. How about Zhu Fangyu of China? This guy looks like he's got what it takes to make the NBA. I've only seen him once, in the WC's game against the U.S.. He scored 14 points in that game. Recently in China, he had a 41 point game, according to the website for Chinese basketball on asia-basket.com. Tell me, is the NBA a goal for this guy. Also, he turned 20 in January. Does that mean he's automatically eligible in 2004 or is it 2005? Is the rule for automatic eligibility getting drafted in the calendar year in which the player turns 22 or the draft prior to them turning 22.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

I have only seen this kid play once like you in the W.C. game against the U.S. So I would n't be able to honestly give you a take on his abilities. I did however get tape on him. But I need to go through the current guys now. When I get to see more of him you will be the first to know.


----------

